# Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik



## Cartier (10. Mai 2009)

Hab nach dem Hausbau noch etwas Energie übrig und wollte mir mal so nebenbei einen Schwimmteich bauen , mit gemauerten Schwimmbereich und muß feststellen , nachdem ich 3 Händler nach der Technik gefragt habe , daß alle etwas anderes sagten und mir keiner so richtig weiterhelfen konnte.Meine Frage :
Welcher Filter - nur Badebetrieb ohne Fische - ca.50m³ wäre für absolut klares Wasser optimal ? Filter muß - Vorgabe meiner Frau - weit weg stehen - ca. 11 m - zwischen Mammutbaum und rotem >Häuschen versteckt. 
Skimmer und Bodenablauf will ich unten rechts , im gemauerten Bereich installieren - siehe Bild -.
Der Bodenablauf wurde etwas blöde geplant , komme wohl nicht um 90 Grad Rohr rum , welches dann steil nach oben geht und dann nach 9m in den Filter läuft.Ringsherum wird noch eine ca. 1 m tiefe Regenerationszone mit Pflanzen angelegt - ca.35 m² .Bei dieser Verrohrung geht wohl nee Menge Energie verloren , wie ich so bei einigen rausgelesen habe.Oder wäre das nicht so schlimm , wenn ich mich für eine Leistungsstarke ,aber doch sparsame Pumpe ( Red  Devil ) entscheide?
Wär für Entscheidungshilfen sehr dankbar.Meine Überlegungen tendieren zu einem Centervortex 30.000 ,1 BiosysSkimmer , 1 Bodenablauf sowie Red Devil 6,5 Pumpe , mehr brauch ich nicht.Oder doch ?   Wenn möglich , genauere Beschreibung wie die Verrohrung in meinem Falle  beim Bodenablauf sein sollte.


----------



## Scheiteldelle (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*

Hallo Cartier,
da unser Schwimmteich doch gewisse Ähnlichkeiten aufweisst, mal meine Erfahrungen. Gehst Du zu einem Koihändler, wirst Du Geld los. Sicherlich die besten Teile (z.B. Fliesfilter) aber für meinem Geschmack bei einem Schwimmteich nicht nötig.
Unsere Teichplanung hat Geldbedingt auch ca. 2 Jahre gedauert. Da hatte ich viel Zeit zum lesen. 
Entschieden haben wir uns jetzt für Skimmer und Bodenablauf zum Vorfilter (Ultrasieve) beide mit Zugschieber-> Pumpe Trockenaufstellung (Seerose)-> __ Hel-X Tonne (IBC 1000 Liter)->bepflanzter Bodenfilter (große Tonkugeln, durch Drainage von unten nach oben durchströmt)->per Schwerkraft zum Teich zurück. Der Pflanzfilter hat eher die Aufgabe des "Giftabbaues". Für die Bakies habe ich die Hel-x tonne. Den Bodenfilter habe ich schon einige Wochen vorher in Betrieb genommen. So konnten die Pflanzen schon wachsen und die Bakies sich entwickeln.
Kannst ja mal in das Thema Schwimmteich Reihenhaus gehen. Da sind auch einige Bilder.

Gruß Maik


----------



## Cartier (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*

Danke für die interessanten Infos.Habe jetzt ein wenig umgedacht und erst mal von einem gekauften Komplettfilter ( Centervortex) abgekommen , bis zum Vorfilter werde ich es wahrscheinlich auch so machen ,dann spiele ich mit dem Gedanken mir einen Filter selber zu bauen .Brauche jedoch nur eine umsetzbare simple Bauanleitung .Ohne viel Fehlerquellen.Habe mir jetzt ein bemauertes "  Erdloch " von 2m x2m x1m ausgehoben und hoffe hier was vernünftiges unterzukriegen .Für Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar.  Gruß Ralf


----------



## Scheiteldelle (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*

als Vorfilter wollte ich früher einen Vortex selber bauen, bin dann zu einem Filter mit Filterbürsten gewechselt und dann sollte es ein Siebfilter (Selbstbau) werden.
Naja und dann gab es dieses tolle Angebot mit dem Ultrasieve, da konnte ich einfach nicht wiederstehen.
Gruß Maik


----------



## Eckentaler (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*

hier auch n paar Infos

http://www.teich-filter.eu/teichfilter-bauanleitung/neue-teichfilter-bauanleitung/index.html


----------



## Cartier (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*



Scheiteldelle schrieb:


> als Vorfilter wollte ich früher einen Vortex selber bauen, bin dann zu einem Filter mit Filterbürsten gewechselt und dann sollte es ein Siebfilter (Selbstbau) werden.
> Naja und dann gab es dieses tolle Angebot mit dem Ultrasieve, da konnte ich einfach nicht wiederstehen.
> Gruß Maik


Gibts dieses tolle Angebot  von dem Ultrasieve noch ?


----------



## Scheiteldelle (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*

nee, war ein gebrauchter in wirklich TOP Zustand für gerade mal 20% des Neupreises.


----------



## Cartier (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*



Eckentaler schrieb:


> hier auch n paar Infos
> 
> http://www.teich-filter.eu/teichfilter-bauanleitung/neue-teichfilter-bauanleitung/index.html



Sehr gute Infos.Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Annett (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*

Hi.

Vielleicht liest Du auch noch die Kritik zu dieser Seite....
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17495

Wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## Cartier (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*



Annett schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Vielleicht liest Du auch noch die Kritik zu dieser Seite....
> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/17495
> ...




Toll , jetzt bin ich ganz durcheinander.Gut oder doch nicht gut ?
Die Tonnen sind ja günstiger als ein Centervortex (50.000) , bloss bei dem muß ich wahrscheinlich nicht so viel umbauen .Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Modell ?

Danke im voraus.Mfg Ralf


----------



## Annett (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*

Hallo Ralf.

Ich überlege gerade, ob Du hier mit der Frage wirklich richtig bist.... 
Die Technikbegeisterten treiben sich nicht unbedingt im Schwimmteichbereich herum. 


Was ich mich schon die ganze Zeit frage: *Was genau ist der Zweck des geplanten Filters bei Dir?*
Ammonium/Nitrit kann Dir im Schwimmteich ja ziemlich schnuppe sein, da diese Zwischenprodukte nur für Fische gefährlich sind. Hat man genug Besiedlungsflächen für die Bakterien im Teich, brauch man auch keinen biologischen Filter, denn die sitzen überall (Sand, Kies, Blätter, Folie).
Nitrat baut Dir außerdem kein Biofilter ab, dass können nur Pflanzen - evtl. in Kombination mit einem Bodenfilter. 

Gegen Bodenablauf und Skimmer habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Jedoch würde es m.M.n. reichen, beide Abgänge über ein Spaltsieb zu schicken und das so gesäuberte Wasser anschließend in einen bewachsenen Bodenfilter zu leiten.

NG baut ja anders.... dort kommt erst ein Absetzbereich mit Namen "Filtergraben" und am Ende die Pumpe + Filter (für die feinen Schwebstoffe).


----------



## Cartier (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*

Ich bin kein bisschen Technik begeistert.
Ich will nur einen glasklaren Schwimmteich , ohne Fische ,jedoch mit allen anderen Lebewesen ( inkl. Ringelnattern , die die __ Frösche dezimieren und ruhig halten).Dafür braucht man einen Filter.Ich lese tgl. stundenlang im Internet und merke , ich komme um einen Filter nicht rum.Nun habe ich wieder etwas von einem " Schwimmteich in Soltau " gelesen , wo Drainagerohre ins Kiesbett verlegt wurden , um dort das Wasser ausströmen zu lassen/oder anzusaugen , habe ich nicht ganz verstanden.Kann jemand diese Methode befürworten und hat erfahrungen damit ?Habe ein weiteres Bild mit Baufortschritt , wo hinter der Schwimmbereichsmauer , in ca. 1m Tiefe , ca. 30cm stark Kies eingefüllt werden soll .Sollte man das Wasser dort ausströmen lassen oder ansaugen ?Diese Methode mit Kies scheint mir effektiv zu sein um das Wasser zu verbessern .Würde mich über eure Meinung freuen.
MFg Ralf


----------



## dieluedenscheider (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*

Hallo Ralf,
schau doch mal bei meinem Schwimmteich vorbei (siehe Signatur) Der ST ist zwar noch kein Jahr alt, aber bisher klappt alles hervorragend!!! Wasser ist kristallklar!!! Wir haben nur einen Skimmer, eine Pumpe und besagtes Drainagesystem. Das Wasser läuft durch den Skimmer (dort sind Bürsten für eine grobe Filterung und ein Sieb für die feinere Filterung) wird dann von der Pumpe ins Kiesbett geleitet. Das Wasser strömt dann von unten durch die 3 Kiesschichten und wird dadurch gefiltert. Weiß ja nicht ob ich das hier sagen darf....  die Technik habe ich beim "Schwimmteich Selbstbau / Ralf Glenk" gekauft. Dort gibt es es auch alle Infos die man braucht. 
Und wie gesagt, bisher null Probleme (außer __ Frösche und __ Molche im Skimmer - konnte sie aber immer alle retten) und kristallklares Wasser!! 2


----------



## Cartier (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*

Danke für den Tipp .werde das zu 75% umsetzen.Damit mir das glasklare Wasser aber sicher ist , werde ich wahrscheinlich (da ich im Skimmer kein Filter habe)einen gebrauchten Nexus easy 45000 kaufen , sicher ist sicher .Geringer Stromverbrauch , da kleine Pumpe und etwas für die Bakterien .Hoffe das klappt dann so .MFg Ralf


----------



## Cartier (2. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*

Danke für den Tipp , habe alles so gemacht wie Ihr , ohne große Filteranlagen.Einfach über Kies gefiltert .Im unteren Bereich wird das Wasser durch den Kies angesaugt , über die Pumpe dann im oberen Teichbereich wieder durch ein Kiesbett in den Teich reingedrückt.Nach 2 Wochen war der neue Teich klar , klar .Bloß mit dem Skimmer ( Oase ) habe ich Probleme ,kommen wirklich viele Tiere rein , wie kann man die raushalten , Ihr hattet ja diesbezüglich auch Probleme ?


----------



## dieluedenscheider (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Suche optimal aufeinander abgestimmte Technik*

Tja, __ Schnecken belasse ich im Skimmer. (Können dort ihre Arbeit verrichten ;-) __ Frösche und __ Molche setze ich immer wieder mal in die Freiheit. Wird aber weniger, vielleicht haben sie gelernt draußen zu bleiben.... Werde mir wohl noch ein grobes Gitter vor den Skimmer montieren.... mal schauen
Ach ja, im Skimmer habe ich ein Brettchen installiert, sozusagen als "Ausstiegsleiter" für die netten Tierchen.
LG
Susanne


----------



## Trixer (9. Aug. 2009)

*Der Soltauer Schwimmteich meldet sich*

Hallo mein Teich wurde hier erwähnt, dann kann ich ja mal kurz erzählen wie es läuft.
Mein __ Filtersystem ist von Ralf Glenk, nennt sich  Biodraen 
Der Plan ist es das Sauerstoffreiche Wasser von der Oberfläche in den Verteiler gepumpt wird und dort über die Drainagerohre von unten durch die ca 1m dicke Kiesschicht gedrückt wird, in der sich dann die Bakterien an diesem Wasser laben. Ich möchte behaupten das funktioniert. Letzte Woche habe ich sogar mal den Deckel geöffnet um zu sehen ob sich Mulm, Algen oder sonst etwas da unten befindet, aber Fehlanzeige dieser Verteiler ist so Sauber wie am Tag als ich das Ding gekauft habe. 
Als Vorfilter habe ich lediglich einen Oberflächenskimmer den ich mit einem Gewebeeinsatz verbessert habe und die Pumpe hat auch noch einen kleinen Einsatz der auch noch Teile Auffangen kann. OK der Skimmer muss jeden Tag geleert werden, aber einen richtigen Filter konnte ich nicht ohne erheblichen Aufwand integrieren.


----------

